# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Camorra, pour la mort du goût

## Ivan Le Fou

Cela se confirme, la mafia napolitaine (la Camorra) n'a pas du tout apprécié le livre formidable du journaliste Roberto Saviano, "Gomorra, dans l'empire de la Camorra". Selon des informations publiées mardi 14 octobre 2008 par le quotidien italien La Repubblica, un repenti du clan Casareli a indiqué que les dirigeants de ce dernier avaient voté à l'unanimité une condamnation à mort de Roberto Saviano et son escorte. L'objectif est de les tuer, de les tuer tous, avant Noël.
   Selon le repenti, l'idée était initialement de placer une bombe de forte puissance sur son passage, au niveau de l'autoroute Rome-Naples. Le mode opératoire fait trop penser à celui qui a permis d'assassiner le juge Falcone et son escorte en 1992 pour être tout à fait crédible, mais qui sait ?, la mafia connaît, elle-aussi, la force des symboles.
   L'essentiel, évidemment, est de terroriser. Le terroriser lui, bien sûr, mais aussi tous les autres : ceux qui voudraient suivre son exemple et parler ou écrire; mais aussi ceux qui tous les jours sont au contact avec les sbires du clan Casareli, une "famille" de Castel Volturno, dans la banlieue de Naples.
   On ne peut pas faire grand chose pour lui, sinon espérer que l'Etat italien se mobilisera au maximum pour protéger un de ses plus courageux citoyens (qu'on parle désormais d'installer à l'étranger pour mieux assurer sa sécurité; terroriser, je vous dis…). Reste évidemment à savoir sur quel degré de détermination anti-mafia on peut compter de la part d'une coalition politique au pouvoir où figurent affairistes, démagos et néo-fascistes, avec à leur tête un Silvio Berlusconi qui fut souvent soupçonné de liens avec la mafia, qu'ils soient d'ordre financiers ou politiques.
   Ah si, on peut quand même faire quelques chose ! Puisque Roberto Saviano s'est condamné à mort pour écrire un livre, et que ce livre est exceptionnel, on peut le lire. En plus, pour nous, c'est sans danger.
   Pour en savoir plus sur Gomorra, cela se passe ici dans la chronique "Guerre et Pègre". Vous pouvez aussi lire un de ses articles récents dans "La Repubblica", traduit par Courrier International.

_L'illustration présentée ici est issue du film "Gomorra" de Matteo Garrone, tiré du livre de Roberto Saviano et primé à Cannes. Droits réservés._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## pseudoridicule

Ouais ben il est mal barré ce mec, vu l'omerta qui reigne dans ce pays... Ce n'est surement pas le gouvernement qui va se bouger pour l'aider, ça c'est sur. Reste qu'ils ont peut-etre fait ça pour l'effrayer c'est sur... Mais ça serait vite parler, car la mafia est vraiment capable du pire.

----------


## George Sable

Super film au passage.

----------


## Bebealien

Yep il faut aussi parler du très bon film qui fait vraiment froid dans le dos.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Deuxième news que je lis sur le sujet, deuxième fois que je suis abasourdi. Moi qui pensais que la maffia italienne était locale et dépassée. Je n'aurais jamais pensé que ses tentacules aillent aussi loin.

Un peu déprimant sur les bords...

----------


## Gamera

Du très bon film? Personnellement, je ne m'étais pas autant ennuyé au cinéma depuis longtemps. Et pourtant je ne suis pas un fan des grosses productions où ça pète dans tous les sens...

----------


## Lupuss

Qu'on s'inquiète du pouvoir de la Mafia italienne c'est normal. Mais faut pas pour autant sortir tous les clichés possibles sur l'Etat italien hein  ::|:

----------


## Hochmeister

> Qu'on s'inquiète du pouvoir de la Mafia italienne c'est normal. Mais faut pas pour autant sortir tous les clichés possibles sur l'Etat italien hein


Sauf que c'est pas vraiment des clichés  ::sad::

----------


## Lupuss

Bon payez-moi un ticket pour Rome et je promets de tout vous raconter  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Qu'on s'inquiète du pouvoir de la Mafia italienne c'est normal. Mais faut pas pour autant sortir tous les clichés possibles sur l'Etat italien hein


Faire la chasse aux clichés, c'est très bien, et en tant qu'amoureux de l'Italie, j'applaudis des deux mains. C'est pour cela que j'ai soigneusement choisis mes mots.

----------


## Lupuss

> Faire la chasse aux clichés, c'est très bien, et en tant qu'amoureux de l'Italie, j'applaudis des deux mains. C'est pour cela que j'ai soigneusement choisis mes mots.


Je parlais surtout des messages qui suivaient. Ce qui me chagrine c'est que quelques personnes bien placées et mal intentionnées suffisent à faire oublier qu'il reste des gens honnêtes qui font leur boulot pour que ça change.

On devrait faire voter le Patriot Act en Italie en fait  :B):

----------


## Threanor

Quel titre, je suis vraiment fan.

----------


## Killy

Grilled, j'allais le dire. Très chouette titre  ::wub::

----------


## ERISS

> Qu'on s'inquiète du pouvoir de la Mafia italienne c'est normal. Mais faut pas pour autant sortir tous les clichés possibles sur l'Etat italien hein


Où ça les clichés? J'ai parcouru tout ce thread.

----------


## fxjacobs

Ou alors, le livre est sponsorisé par la mafia et elle est gentiment occupée à faire sa pub gratuitement grâce au gentil journaliste toujours avide de sensationnalisme  ::):

----------


## psycho_fox

De passage en Italie la semaine dernière, j'ai vu une émission interviewant Roberto Saviano sur la chaine no 5, mais mon niveau en italien étant ce qu'il est, je n'ai pas tout ( rien ?  :<_<:  ) compris.

Quelqu'un aurait-il vu cette émission et pourrait-il me résumer ce qui s'est dit ? ( je pense à d'éventuels canards résidant en Italie genre pseudoridicule ...  :;):  )

----------

